# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  My First Cycle Results/Pics/Lessons Learned

## eimajjjj

So this is going to be hard to explain as concisely as I can.

I started late july with Test E 500mg Arimedix HcG etc. Standard Cycle. And ****, was something else. Trouble was, 12 weeks into it I started reading about cutting at the end of it, so 12 weeks turned into 16, then I learned about anavar and 16 turned into 20. 

Before the photos, I have to say though, that coming off has baen/is one of the hardest things Iven been through in my life. Blame clomid or nolva or the long cycle or the low test or whatever but I *warn* you, PCT CAN be horrific. I'm in week 4 now and only now has the light come back from I think I would stay was total and utter clinical depression. 

So, the pics. 

Here I was natural bulked, never done a roid in my life:



Then I performed one of the worsts cuts known to man (still roidless):



Then I thought screw this and bulked for 10 weeks on Test E:



Then I cut for 4 weeks on Test E:



Then I added Anavar for the last 4 weeks:



And now this is me 4 weeks after the most horrific PCT (mentally not physically as strength has remained/increased):




Feel free to ask any questions. I'm still not 100%. How much of that is hormones rebalancing or the realization youre no longer superman or clomid sides or whatever. There is SO much conflicting info out there, use HcG on, dont use hcg on, use it in pct, dont use it in pct, clomid is bad, clomid is good. End of the day, I think I just stayed on too long and wasnt ready for the crash.

Peace.

----------


## Trapology

Your attachments dont work brosef

----------


## eimajjjj

well wtf am i doing wrong then? they work if I click the links logged in and they work if I click the links logged out. Try again dude.

----------


## Trapology

I dunno, on my end the only one that works it he first one

----------


## 73rr

Can't see them either brother. It sees invalid attachment

----------


## eimajjjj

Fixed!

I think...?

----------


## 73rr

> Fixed!
> 
> I think...?


Yep!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Lack of research imo, bulking and cutting and bulking and cutting!

Have you honestly studied diets during your rollercoaster of a ride?

I suggest leaving the drugs alone and getting a balanced diet in order for now.

It almost looks like you have ate loads, then starved yourself, then repeat.

You need to research a bit more and stop jumping into the first thing you read, nobody here recommends drastic cutting at the end of a cycle, you will loose al the muscle you have just built, things need to be steady and slow, minor tweaks in diet and training etc.

Bulking and cutting at the same time QUICKLY is very hard to achieve and is not advised. its a slow process, a marathon not a sprint.

Learn more, read more and get in the diet & nutrition section of the forum before cycling anymore. Plenty of willing diet gurus to help you there

Good luck

----------

